# Who Would Live in a House Like This....



## Space Face (Sep 1, 2020)

Spotted this wee thing on a woodland walk the other day.  Glad I wasn't on one of my 70's trips.


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 1, 2020)

One pill makes you larger
And one pill makes you small
And the one that mother gives you
Don't do anything at all
Go ask Alice





its a cute little thing.. 
Nice framing btw.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 1, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 1, 2020)

Somebody once told me the world is gonna owe me,
I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed.
She was looking kind of dumb with her finger and her thumb,
In the shape of an "L" on her forehead.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 1, 2020)

That's pretty cool.

I might fit but I know I'd miss wifi too much.


----------



## compur (Sep 1, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Spotted this wee thing on a woodland walk the other day.



Did you knock?


----------



## Space Face (Sep 1, 2020)

compur said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Spotted this wee thing on a woodland walk the other day.
> ...




Too scared


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 1, 2020)

Wow, cool.........


----------



## weepete (Sep 1, 2020)

That's a belter mate, love what you've done with the processing and light


----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Wow, cool.........



Ta!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> I might fit but I know I'd miss wifi too much.




Cheers.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)

480sparky said:


> Somebody once told me the world is gonna owe me,
> I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed.
> She was looking kind of dumb with her finger and her thumb,
> In the shape of an "L" on her forehead.



Ta!




weepete said:


> That's a belter mate, lobe what you've done with the processing and light



Cheers Pete.  I tried not to over do it.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 2, 2020)

Great shot!

I would live there if I were a wood fairy sprite.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Great shot!
> 
> I would live there if I were a wood fairy sprite.



I did hear you were a bit of a fairy


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 2, 2020)

Space Face said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot!
> ...



Ha! Those leprechauns will tell you anything to get to your gold.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...




Thankfully,  like gators, we don't have leprechauns up here.


----------

